# My kidos (& name help)



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Got some pics of my kids. Always so hard to get pictures of them lol but they are growing like weeds and I'm very proud of this batch.







#114 buckling 7 weeks old







#120 almost 6 weeks old. Now she is a keeper and I need a name. Her moms name is Heidi and dad is starchy and sister is raven. I want something to go with the whole black but can't think if any girly names 







#117 7 weeks old (she's going to be sold so don't need a name)







#116 total keeper and need a name!!! I LOVE this one. She's kinda a good ball and always makes me laugh. Mom is ebony dad is starchy







Birdy @ 2 months old







Spanky (keeper) 2 months old







#113 100% buckling but I'm gonna wether 7 weeks old

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Adorable kids! 
Name ideas for the black doe: 
Charcoal
Black Beauty
Licorice
Ebony
Shadow

That's all I could think of...let me think about #116 a little bit.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Hmmm, how 'bout: 
Dotty/Dottie
Checkers
Dippin' Dot

If you want you can steal some of my goats' names. 
Sadie Mae
Keely 
Krystal
Silver Belle
Star
Lucy
Daisy
Amethyst

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

For the black one...Elvira  

And man are your spotted/dappled goats awesome....do they fetch a higher price?


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

all black one..Tasha
splash for the brown and white one..
what beautiful kids you have!! Congrats!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe Inky for #120 and Goose for #116 (as in Silly Goose!) Okay...I did name one of my keepers Goose this year for that reason! Also Finesse, Jenna, & Pearl.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Now those are some thick kids! 

I like the names twilight or eclipse for black goats, and NO it's not because of the vampire series haha.. shadow is cool too.

And I think the name dotty/Dottie would be a perfect fit for the second doe, because dotty is a synonym for goofy


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh you guys are great!!!! I'm writing all these names down for future kids. Elvira totally fits the black ones personality. She's kinda skittish, well her mom makes her skittish because she always screams stranger danger when ever I try to do something with baby lol. And dip n dots I think fits the spotted one because she actually has dots on her. But I'm probably going to use all these names on future kids!! Well except for beauty, ebony and goose because those are already taken, my dad's dog is actually Goosey lol
And thank you for the compliments  the dapples are very much in demand here not to mention I've always liked them (like everyone else I guess) I was getting bored with just red headed boers and now when they kid I'm all eager to see what color comes out lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Black one : Noir 
Spotted : Snowflake cause she looks like snowflake obsidian


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol see I have to many animals, I have a snow flake too 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Black doe....Onyx

My favorite (that you're going to give me when I come visit LOL) Two-Face, Janus (for the greek 2 face god! for which January is named), Aker, the egyptian 2 faced god


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I like onyx too. And you can have the brat if she doesn't calm down (god I hope she calms down lol) and 2 face is way better then what my son was calling her when she was born.....scar face lol I told him he was fired from naming things


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

#117 needs to be named Carolina and she also needs to live in North Carolina with me.......I love all your spots, dots, and dapples. I am also a colored boer fan.....beautiful kids.....


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

120:
-Onyx
-Kiera
-Sophie

116:
-Oopsie


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hummm. I see Snow Storm at Midnight for the spotted girl : ) you can call her either Snow or Storm or Midnight : ) 

for your Black doe...I say, Onyx Pride....my kids say: Aretha...Layla...Beyonce...Trick...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Your kids are much better at naming then mine lol. My son comes up with such odd names (like scar face) and my daughter right now just wants to name everything sparkles!! But I like midnight too. I'll probably end up using all these names and have a list going in my note pad of goat info lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I like onyx for the black one too. I love #116 she is gorgeous. Name her Ying Yang cause half her face is white and half black ☺


----------

